# Cardiac Cath Lab Superbill/Encounter form



## econnolly (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Coders,
 We are redesigning our Cardiac CATH LAB "Encounter form/Billing sheet/Superbill/Claim form" (a list of codes for the Physician's work/Professional charges) and I would really appreciate some examples of what works for other practices.

 Do any of you still use a paper form? 

If so, would you mind faxing a copy to me at:
 781 744-5267

or via email at:
elizabeth.m.connolly@lahey.org

Thank you in advance!

Elizabeth Connolly, CPC


----------

